# VSL3 and constipation



## jen52 (Nov 5, 2011)

hi,I have suffered IBS almost 20yrs and tried everything I have heard about to help,just had CT scan and colonoscopy to check if there are any other causes for these horrible symptoms,(these also showed diverticulor disease)I get pain, bloating etc every day but also get really bad bouts where I am completely doubled with pain and feel as if I want to pass stool but instead keep vomiting for hours then get explosive diareah my gastoenterologist thought it could be obstuction but tests didn't show one,I am now trying VSL3,but had bad cramps and constipation this morning,does anyone have any advice about this? maybe I should start with half a packet?I take magnesium citrate tabs every day and these have been a life saver with constipation in the past, I think I may have SIBO after reading the symptoms thats why I wanted to try VSL3Many Thanks for any advice X


----------

